# Nulo Cat food: Big mistake?????



## 999 Aspirations (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am very close to getting my very first hedgehog, (don't have him yet) so I went out and bought some cat food so I'll be ready.

It is the Nulo medal series indoor cat food. Here is the link on the official website: http://nulo.com/medalseries-cat-indoor-duck-cod/

I fear these three things:

1. The protein is too high.
2. The fat is too high.
3. There is fish in the recipe and may cause my hedgehog to smell bad.

Also, it is grain-free. Is this a good thing or a bad thing? :???:

All in all, I am worried about my purchase and wonder if I should return it and buy a different food. (Petsmart allows returns on food, I checked.)

So what do you think? I am super worried that I won't be a good enough hedgie mom.

Thank you,

~October


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The protein is way to high and the fat is high as well. Grain free is a good thing but I would look at another food instead of that one. You also want to feed the same food the breeder is feeding for the first few weeks then slowly change to another food if you want.


----------



## 999 Aspirations (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you so much, this has been really helpful! What food do you suggest?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It's pretty hard to suggest a food. It depends on what's easily available in your area, what body type your hedgehog is, it's age, what it will eat etc. You're best bet is to start with what your breeder is feeding and start checking out foods available in your area.


----------



## 999 Aspirations (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------

